# How long should I wait before riding?



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a horse on trial. He arrived yesterday evening at the barn I board at. He is used to being ridden 7 days a week. I have been warned he is the type of horse who needs to be ridden at least 5 times a week or he starts building energy and wanting to go go go. 

He seems to be pretty chill. We just hung out in the pasture last night and he didn't seem freaked out or upset. I'll be checking on him again after work today.

So how long should I give him to settle in before I ride him? I know there have been other threads about this but my phone refuses to use the search option. Sorry for repeating a question that's been asked by others plenty I am sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think you have been more than generous with your settling in time.


If you went to a horse show would have days to settle in? No.

Your trial time is only so long. Get out there and ride.


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you  I appreciate your help on this and some other questions I've asked
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I never wait more than a day to ride a new horse, often the same day it comes home. 

AB said everything I need to.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I usually tack them up right after unloading them. I will hack them around the facility to show them around. Then, I might put just a little work on them.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

There's no need to really let him chill out and settle in. Get busy. The least you can do is lunge him everyday to make sure his limbs are up and moving.


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

It rained too badly to ride today, after I got all ready and excited. *sigh* going to try again tomorrow. These are the days I long for an indoor arena!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with everyone else, I go for a ride either the day they come home, the day after, or the first chance I have, depending on the horse and my timeframe. Because he is supposed to be so high energy, I sure wouldn't want to let him sit for 3 or 4 days before trying to ride him.

Let us know how it goes with him whenever the rain stops .


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Send your rain this way. Please.

Fingers crossed that you get to ride today.


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

This might be long. Sorry.

Woot! I got to ride Lucky at my barn for the first time and overall I am pleased. My stirrups were too long so I couldn't manage to get the best seat but we are hole punching them tonight. He did not want to go past the gate and tried to turn around and go back once we did get past it. I had to correct him repeatedly for it. I hope he will eventually learn that we are simply not stopping at the gate every time he feels it! 

Oh and his trot is awful. One of the bounciest I've sat. I don't have an english saddle yet but I may quickly become someone who posts in a western to spare us both the bouncing. He supposedly has a western trot which his previous owner showed me how to do but its still pretty jarring although not quite as bad. 

There was a ton of stuff going on at the barn and he was mildly distracted by it but not spooky. I was able to focus his attention back on me. 

He also free lunges which he did fine except he didn't want to turn and go the other way without me walking up and turning him around. I had practiced with him at his old barn and he did fine but his previous owner was right there. I was doing the hand signals she showed me. We will keep working on that. I may post another thread about how to get him to do it. He also stopped when my boyfriend tried it and wouldn't do anything but follow me around. 

I think he might be a keeper but I'm going to reserve judgment for a few more rides  thank you all for the advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, gotta love those rough trotting horses, I describe them as riding a jackhammer during an earthquake :wink::lol:.

I am happy to hear that he did well.  Some of his issues may be that he is in a new place and basically surrounded by new people. I'm sure that, as you get to know each other better, those little things will work themselves out.

Oh, and BTW, there is absolutely nothing wrong with posting in a western saddle so long as you aren't showing .

Keep us updated.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yippeee, you got to ride. So glad.

Keep us posted (no pun intended) on how things go.


----------



## jessicapworkman (Jul 10, 2011)

I usually wait a good few days before riding a new horse. I figure with new people, new horses, new surroundings, and the stress of being taken away from everything they're used to is jolting enough for a horse without trying to perform under those conditions as well. I understand that many people who show (I don't) need their horses to be able to adjust to any situation and work so I do think it just depends on what your using the horse for. Even if I were though I figure at a show at least the horse has someone they trust and are familiar with (the rider) rather than having absolutely nothing familiar. I just brought my new mare home last week and the stress of working out a new pecking order/a certain gelding deciding he thinks he's a stallion was enough stress for all of us for the first little while lol. In your case though I would definately have given him about the amount of time that you did, you do want to give him a thorough try out after all.


----------

